
Shocking evidence shows people in vegetative states may be conscious - kevitivity
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg24232360-800-shocking-evidence-shows-people-in-vegetative-states-may-be-conscious/
======
grayed-down
Yeah, this something I think about. Back in the 80s a friend's younger brother
was hit by a car while on his bike. He was in a coma for over two months and
his family was ready to write him off, so to speak.

One morning he wakes up and a few hours later his first question was, "why
couldn't anyone hear me?"

To hear the story from him was a lot spookier.

